# Crate training questions



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I apologize for this not being Maltese related, but I haven't been able to find a decent papillon board- and y'all are so full of knowledge and experience! 

Tomorrow we are picking up our second dog, Molly. She is a 5 month old Papillon. She is already crate trained, but I have a couple of questions, since I have never had a crate trained dog before.

During the day when we are gone I have an excercise pen (the nursery) set up with a bed, her food and water, her toys, puppy pad, and her crate- door open. The only time I see really using her crate is at night. Wilson already sleeps on our bed, and for a 7.5lb dog he can take up _a lot_ of room, and Molly weighs around 3 lbs- and that is just toooooo small to be in our bed, so we would prefer if Molly slept in her crate. 

Is it best to have the crate in our room- or should I leave it in her pen, and close the door on her crate? 

Do I leave any toys and water in her crate at night? 

Any crate tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't know Deanna, maybe see how the first night goes. I would think putting the crate in your room at night so she can see you. Otherwise I would keep the crate closed in her pen with maybe a toy but no water. Vinny was supposed to be crate trained but he decided the second night he wanted the big bed so here he is, I did put Lily in bed with us too, we are light sleepers, but she has adjusted well, they told me she always slept in her crate before. I am so excited for you.







and I certainly hope you don't stop posting about her with pictures of course, Maltese or not...


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I crate trained Chloe although only at night. I had intended to leave her there when we went out, but she'd cry and look at me with sad eyes........and you can figure out the rest. At night though she was very very good - because she could see me.

I think leave her in her crate overnight and in her pen (um excuse me - _nursery_) during the day.

Pictures are mandatory - Maltie or not.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I did the same with Lacey that you are planning on doing. Lacey had everything she needed in the exercise pen with her. Worked great for us. She started sleeping with me when she was about 11 months old. The only thing was when she first started sleeping with me she didn't want to be touched, just near. Now she sleeps with me all night long and doesn't get out of bed until I do. She wants to cuddle all night long and let me tell you for a little dog that only weighs 7 pounds she takes up a lot of space!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I never had a dog before and I got this book from my first vet - Super Puppy - http://home.att.net/~pvee/
You can also get the book on Amazon. But it taught me how to be the boss and I do have a pretty super puppy! 

Back to your question. I got Louis when he was 12 weeks and 2lbs. I decided to put him in the crate at night because it would be dangerous for him to sleep with me. I only left him in the crate for 7 hours at first and I took him out immediately when I woke up. I put the crate in my room so I could tell if he needed something. But he whined and whined. The book says to put a blanket over the crate so it is totally dark in there - and if they whine, just tap the crate with a magazine or something so the puppy thinks the crate is barking at them to be quiet. I thought it was mean but you don't hurt the puppy and it gets the message. I also said "bedtime" and put a treat (small) in the crate - after a week, when I said bedtime, Louis RUNS







to his crate. He can't wait to go in. If he spends the night at any of his aunties, he ALWAYS can find his crate and is a very good boy for them - they love having him. People think it is the funniest thing because no matter what time it is or what we are doing, if I say "Bedtime" he drops everything and runs like a madman to his crate and pops his head out - waiting for me.

I think the book said, no water at night in the crate as they may have an accident, but I put a towel so he can rest his head. 

I also thought, oh maybe it is dangerous for Louis since I was locking the door, but I don't lock the door and just put the blanket over the cover and he is good. I leave the side and back ventilation holes open, just cover the front. 

Good luck.


----------



## kristapetersohn (Dec 27, 2005)

I leave one toy and one raw hide in with Mugsy and Vegas when I crate them. No water or food. I would worry they would spill it and make a mess in there. Plus, they can handle the few hours without each. I just make sure they've had a chance to get a drink and some food before they go in there. 

I also put a towel or blanket across the whole bottom. I started this right away just because I didn't want them getting the idea to pee in there, so I figured with blankets they'd figure out it was a sleeping place. They do great in their kennels while I'm at work. No accidents or anything. I know they don't like being in there, but I did the laundry room thing for a few months and they started chewing up their pee pads and peeing all over everything, it was just too much room for them. They do much better in the kennels!

I would say as long as your crating her, you might as well just keep it in her pen. No use in starting the whole bedroom thing as long as they are not really sleeping with you in the bed.

Good luck!


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Deanna,

Bailey has been crate trained and although I would love to give him free run of the house when I am at work, he cannot be trusted (the little devil!!!







) so I have a feeling he will be crated for a while!

Here are some of the things I have learned through research and personal experience:

- Don't ever use the crate as form of punishment if they do bad... like a time out... it is their home and should be a positive safe haven for them.

- I give him a little dog biscuit to get him to go inside... as soon as he sees and smells it he b-lines it to the crate









- Never pull them out from the crate or force them in because again, it should be a positive place

- Its a great way to get them to learn bladder control and house train... by nature they will not want to soil their beds so get a crate large enough for them to stand and stretch but not too big that they can pee in one corner and sleep in another.

- They will wine the first couple of nights because they are unfamiliar with their surroundings. We tried to have Bailey in our room the first night but we couldn't get any sleep! So we put him in another room near by. You could do either... leave in pen or take to the room. I would think it would be a pain to move it around all the time so I would leave it in the pen... but its just my preference.

- the first few weeks will be tiring but he will need multiple potty times through out the night/early morning. Bailey had a distinct "I gotta go Momma!" whimper which jolted me up from a dead sleep (momma's instinct I guess) but until you figure that out, maybe set your alarm to go off in 3-4 hours the first few nights to let them potty.

- take away the water and food a couple house before bedtime. Bailey is good about holding it until morning now so we can leave his out and he sleeps in his bed in our room... crating is used only for when we are not home now.

I think I was all over the place with my notes but just typed as it came to mind. Good luck and we are here if you have more questions


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

We put Roxie in the crate at night by our bed. It is elevated so I can put my hand out and she knows I am 
there. It works pretty good. The only thing is, I don't think she needs much sleep. She has a tendency to wake up early in the morning to go out. Sometimes if it is super early I can get her to go back to bed. Mostly she likes to get up at 5:30. I am an early bird, but give me a break.









I can't put her in the bed with me yet, maybe never. I would like too. I think she would sleep longer. But 
she is probably about 2 1/2 lbs (guessing), that just seems to small should she fall off the bed. Or we might squish, or push her off the bed ourselves.

We do not put food or water in there. Just a pad that fits, her blanket, and a toy. We also cover it at night, except the front.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips!

The first night was hard, I posted about it in another thread.

Yesterday my friend was over, and she suggested the crate I had was too big, so I took it back and got a much smaller one. It is big enough that her little bed fills it from side to side and end to end. So last night I put her in her crate in her pen and shut the door, and we all went to bed. After an hour she was still crying and howling- my husband gave up and went to the basement- and I got her crate and put it on my bedside table so she could see me, and she instantly stopped crying and went right to sleep. She whined once or twice in the night (not a potty whine) and I reached my hand out and told her it was ok, and she went right back to sleep. No accidents in her crate- she is 5 months old, she does have a bit more bladder control than a 3 month old. 

This morning I took her right outside and she pooped and peed! 

I have no problem with her crate being in our room, I just need to get another table so I can still have my bedside table for all those bedside table things- oh, like my alarm clock!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

We already had 2 dogs in the bed when I got TAnner, and besides, he was so small, I was afraid he'd get squished. So I put him in a crate that a set on the nitestand. Two years later, he's still sleeping in it and it's not a problem. But he does like being able to see me.


----------

